

How Web mail providers leave door open for NSA surveillance - declan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57590389-38/how-web-mail-providers-leave-door-open-for-nsa-surveillance/

======
dlinder
The general consensus around here seemed to be that "most" webmail providers
did use encrypted SMTP, interesting to see that refuted. The "fat pipes being
safe" rationale has been thrown around for a long time, definitely cast in a
new light post-Room 641A, fiber tapping leaks, etc. We really do make it easy,
don't we?

------
bcl
factoid - fastmail.fm uses SMTP-TLS

